# [GELÖST] Buffalo DriveStation Duo RAID Externe Festplatte

## alex00

Habe eine Frage zur externen Festplatte "Buffalo DriveStation Duo" (http://www.buffalo-technology.de/products/external-drives/drivestation/drivestation-duo/). Sie hat zwei Platten integriert, die über RAID 1 verbunden sind. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich das Teil wie einen normale externe Festplatte verwenden kann und das RAID wird Hardwaremäßig im inneren gemanaged oder muss  spezielle Software laufen. In den technischen Daten ist dazu niht viel zu finden, aber vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden der dieses oder ein ähnliches System im Einsatz hat. Danke für jeden Tipp.Last edited by alex00 on Fri Oct 31, 2008 11:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex00

Im Prinnzip geht es nur darum ob jemadn eine Idee hat ob so ein externes RAID System unter Linux/Gentoo funktioniert. Denke sicher einige von euch wedren so was haben. Im Netz leider nichts gefunden.

----------

## schachti

Da es einen USB-Anschluss besitzt, könnte es funktionieren. Laut Produktdatenblatt geschieht das Umschalten zwischen verschiedenen RAID-Modi aber per Windows-Software...

Schreib doch einfach mal eine E-Mail an den Hersteller.

----------

## alex00

Ok mit dem Support gesprochen...ja funktioniert auch unter Linux. Nur mussm man bei der ersten Betriebnahme die Konfiguration unter Widnows vornehmen. Dann läuft das Ding ohne Probleme. Sämtliche Meldungen gehen über das eingebaute Display und bedürfen keinem Win OS.

----------

## firefly

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Ok mit dem Support gesprochen...ja funktioniert auch unter Linux. Nur mussm man bei der ersten Betriebnahme die Konfiguration unter Widnows vornehmen. Dann läuft das Ding ohne Probleme. Sämtliche Meldungen gehen über das eingebaute Display und bedürfen keinem Win OS.

 

eventuell läuft das tool auch mit wine. Dann kannst du das ding komplett ohne windows in betrieb nehmen  :Wink: 

----------

## alex00

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Ok mit dem Support gesprochen...ja funktioniert auch unter Linux. Nur mussm man bei der ersten Betriebnahme die Konfiguration unter Widnows vornehmen. Dann läuft das Ding ohne Probleme. Sämtliche Meldungen gehen über das eingebaute Display und bedürfen keinem Win OS. 
> 
> eventuell läuft das tool auch mit wine. Dann kannst du das ding komplett ohne windows in betrieb nehmen 

 

Werde es mal unter VirtualBox versuchen.....danke für den Tipp mit Wine.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich habe ein D-Link Storage im Einsatz. läuft ohne Probleme (egal ob von Mac,Win oder Linux). War auch easy zu konfigurieren. Mit den Buffalo Link Stations oder SMC NAS habe ich eher weniger gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Zumal grade bei den Buffalo Link Stations die Performance bei mehreren, gleichzeitigen Zugriffen zu wünschen übrig gelassen hat.

Hier einen Link von meinem NAS:

http://www.amazon.de/D-Link-DNS-323-Gigabit-Netzwerk-Storage/dp/B000JBXXEU

LG

----------

## firefly

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein D-Link Storage im Einsatz. läuft ohne Probleme (egal ob von Mac,Win oder Linux). War auch easy zu konfigurieren. Mit den Buffalo Link Stations oder SMC NAS habe ich eher weniger gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Zumal grade bei den Buffalo Link Stations die Performance bei mehreren, gleichzeitigen Zugriffen zu wünschen übrig gelassen hat.
> 
> Hier einen Link von meinem NAS:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/D-Link-DNS-323-Gigabit-Netzwerk-Storage/dp/B000JBXXEU
> ...

 

öhm du verwechselst da was, die "Buffalo DriveStation Duo RAID" ist keine NAS, da sie keinen Netzwerkanschluss hat.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich meinte die Firmware bei der Station. die Buffalo Firmware ist nicht grade die beste. Diese ist zwar dank Mediamarkt, Saturn etc. am bekanntesten und am geläufigsten, jedoch nicht unbedingt am besten. 

Ich habe mich bei meinem Post auf NAS bezogen, weil mein NAS im Endeffekt fast das gleiche gekostet hat (musste noch die HD's kaufen) und bis auf den RJ45 Anschluss mit entsprechender Netzwerkerweiterung in der Software keinen großen Unterschied hat. 

Die Firmware ist auf der Buffalo Link Station Duo, wie auch bei den NAS von Buffalo bis auf die Netzwerkerweiterung nahezu identisch. 

Wenn man also so viel Geld für ein Storage ausgeben möchte, ist halt die Frage ob man sich nicht direkt ein Storage mit Netzwerkerweitung holt, falls es nicht unbedingt Buffalo sein muss. Nur so als Gedankenanstoß.

----------

